

"TechStars NYC killed it today with its first ever Demo Day in New York City." - andrewhyde
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/14/nyc-techstars-nestio-thinknear/

======
anmol
the most amazing thing about all these companies is the level of market
traction, almost all of it achieved in the last few months.

vieforit-- fashion deals site has the top 25 premier labels signed up and
selling.

red rover-- corporate q&a site has over a million $s in revenue scheduled for
2011

immersive-- video display site has LOIs with manufacturers of 20% of all
public display screens in the US.

thinknear-- has about 10,000 stores signed up as of today

not to mention the hackers and engineering chops across all of them

------
andrewhyde
Photos:
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/bouldair/sets/72157626498695232...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/bouldair/sets/72157626498695232/detail/)

